# Metatarsal Stress and inflammation



## shesulsa (Feb 28, 2011)

I is in a boot.

My left foot has been giving me serious pain issues for over a year. One year ago, I saw a foot specialist, had some x-rays done and he said I had a soft tissue, repetition injury and I needed to rest it.  At that point, the pain had lasted about five or six months, I had regained all weight I had lost and I could barely walk some days.  At that point, I asked for and received a cortisone injection which helped for about three months.

When it wore off, the pain returned - it is multi-level pain; that is, sometimes it is a severe, stabbing pain and others it is a deep ache, mostly on the top and sides of my foot.

The MRI I had two weeks ago shows inflammation IN THE BONE of the 3rd, 4th and 5th metatarsals. So I am now in a boot which mostly gives relief.

I am to return in five or six weeks to monitor the progress, but I wanna know WHAT THE HECK CAUSED THIS????

This is not plantar fascitis - wondering if anyone else here has been through something similar?


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 28, 2011)

Wish I could help...  My guess would be repetitive stress of some sort.  Maybe take a look at your shoes?  Do you train in shoes or barefoot?

Oh... and what do the docs say might cause it?


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 28, 2011)

Sadly, with your last sentence, you removed what I was going to suggest it might have been a variant of .

Could it be something like osteomyelitis?

http://www.merckmanuals.com/home/sec05/ch065/ch065b.html


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 28, 2011)

jks9199 said:


> Wish I could help...  My guess would be repetitive stress of some sort.  Maybe take a look at your shoes?  Do you train in shoes or barefoot?
> 
> Oh... and what do the docs say might cause it?



I trained barefoot for a long time but recently went to shoes hoping to ease the discomfort - don't think they helped, honestly.

The doctor said it's my anatomy.  No other explanation.  Making a DR appointment today to have bloodwork done.


----------

